# Midwest Industries Tricycles



## mrflagman (May 24, 2010)

These are two of my newest trike purchases.

I think this one is 1940's vintage.





This one is 1960's. The seat and rear tires are not original.


----------



## BadDad (May 26, 2010)

Nice!  I've got one quite similar to your red one minus the rear "step" w/ different main (top?) bar -mine's a double- and less robust headset which is skinny & slips up n down on mine.  Love those 'Aero' bars and always wondered what brand it was?  Has no identifying marks anywhere.  Have you got a line on parts for these?  Grips are available via Memory Lane but peddle blocks remain obscure...


----------



## mrflagman (May 26, 2010)

I don't really have a line on parts. I look on ebay. Every once in awhile something pops up. Mostly I leave them as I find them. I like the just played with look.
Have you looked at www.tricyclefetish.com for parts? They are a good resource to help ID trikes also.

Post a pic of yours. A couple guys here are quite knowledgeable on old trikes.

Greg


----------



## BadDad (May 27, 2010)

Greg,  Thanks_  Yes(!) I've occasionally checked out TrikeFetish.  Amazing number of makes and models out there though I've never seen one closer to mine then your Midwest.  Wish my headset was built like yours.  Even cell phone pics tell the sad story.  Whole stem is able to slip up/down in that sleeve? Though riders weight keeps trike down while riding-  it's still pretty funky...  tZ


----------



## mrflagman (May 27, 2010)

There is one just like that on ebay right now!!! I guess it is a little different.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...730431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## BadDad (May 28, 2010)

Yes.  Just different h.bars, seat and paint job - measures the same.  I can see it's got a screw securing the headset in place.  The solution to my challenge -in fact- when I inspected more closely I found the vacant hole on mine.  Duh!  A miracle.  Now for a Brand?  I sympathize with Rainbowreef_  there isn't mark one on this thing?!  Again thanks.  That really helped.  tZ


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2010)

BadDad said:


> Yes.  Just different h.bars, seat and paint job - measures the same.  I can see it's got a screw securing the headset in place.  The solution to my challenge -in fact- when I inspected more closely I found the vacant hole on mine.  Duh!  A miracle.  Now for a Brand?  I sympathize with Rainbowreef_  there isn't mark one on this thing?!  Again thanks.  That really helped.  tZ




I've found your exact tricycle in the 1954 Sears catalog. Of course Sears marketed it under their Happi-Time brand name, so it could have actually been made by Murray, AMF, PAL, etc. Pretty lightweight little trike - the shipping weight in the catalog listing is only 7 lbs. Brand new in 1954 it only cost $3.69!

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2010)

mrflagman said:


> I don't really have a line on parts. I look on ebay. Every once in awhile something pops up. Mostly I leave them as I find them. I like the just played with look.
> 
> Greg




Greg,

I have a correct Midwest seat for your green model if you'd like to replace the plastic one. It's a springer seat and has a good top cover, but the binding stitching has come loose around the bottom edge. With a new binding piece stitched on, it would look great all over. You can have it for just the mailing cost if you'd like. I found an identical NOS seat on ebay years ago and replaced this seat with the NOS one on my '50s Midwest trike. Just let me know!

Dave


----------

